# A “me” rod…..



## Surffshr (Dec 28, 2017)

This should do it.









G. Loomis Asquith Fly Rod


FREE Shipping on G. Loomis Asquith Fly Rod. With over 27,000 Fly Fishing and Fly Tying products in stock, you'll find what you're looking for. The Lowest Prices, Guaranteed. Shop Now.




www.tridentflyfishing.com


----------



## Fergal (3 mo ago)

I have the 9 & 10 sectors. I'd say that the 9 is faster than the 10 but both are similar. To me, they are more progressive, the rod loads pretty far down but recovery is quick and crisp. In my, hands they are true to their line weights, which I like a lot. When I was test casting them I tried the Sector, Sextant & Asquith. I liked them all but the Sector was smoother and easier to cast. If memory serves, the Sextant was a close second for both the 9 & 10. YMMV.


----------



## SS06 (Apr 6, 2021)

Should be able to pick up 40ft with this one...lol


----------



## birdyshooter (Sep 17, 2019)

Surffshr said:


> This should do it.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I’ve thought about it. But for the long line, it seems the NRX+ best it. 🤷


----------



## birdyshooter (Sep 17, 2019)

Fergal said:


> I have the 9 & 10 sectors. I'd say that the 9 is faster than the 10 but both are similar. To me, they are more progressive, the rod loads pretty far down but recovery is quick and crisp. In my, hands they are true to their line weights, which I like a lot. When I was test casting them I tried the Sector, Sextant & Asquith. I liked them all but the Sector was smoother and easier to cast. If memory serves, the Sextant was a close second for both the 9 & 10. YMMV.


Seems like the 8wt and 9wt Sectors are in different ballparks. The 9wt get the nod where as the 8wt falls on the soft side.


----------



## Cory Michner (Jan 28, 2020)

I would really, really recommend checking out the Sexyloops Hot Torpeedo rods (name inspired by lyrics from Spinal Tap's "Big Bottom"). 

I have the 6 and the 7, and frankly there's not much else I've cast that compares. Paul (the designer and competition caster) describes them as "fast with feel" and I completely agree. Absolute fishing machines. The 8 is next on my list.

He lets you return the rod if you don't like it, and also you get a free 1 hour zoom casting lesson with one of the best casters around, which is nice. If nothing else he's a great guy to talk to. They build each one to order, so if you want anything special they can make it happen (all I did was get recoil guides on mine but to each their own).

FWIW, I think the confusion about people describing the Sector as "fast" is that they are actually describing different qualities - some mean "stiff" and others are referring to a "taper" with a soft tip/stiff butt. I wouldn't describe any of the rods in the Sector lineup that I've cast as stiff at all, but all have a strong butt section and fast speed of recovery without being overly stiff. Different models in the lineup have different characteristics (the 6 is more tip action, the 7 and 8 have a bit stiffer tips and flex deeper down). The 8 was not my favorite and I didn't like the 10 at all, but I really liked the 7 and the 6 was solid. I hear the 9 is a gem. The models with stiffer tips all pick up crazy amounts of line. Like, ridiculous. They are probably my second favorite saltwater rod currently made other than the Hot Torpeedo. I also think that the Sector prefers a longer stroke with a late application of power which really changes the amount of power you can pull from the rod (rather than the more traditional "10 and 2") so depending on someone's casting style they may find the rod softer feeling. 

You can kind of get an idea of the taper from this chart from the last yellowstone 8 weight challenge:










Hope that helps and whatever you pick, enjoy!


----------



## birdyshooter (Sep 17, 2019)

Cory Michner said:


> I would really, really recommend checking out the Sexyloops Hot Torpeedo rods (name inspired by lyrics from Spinal Tap's "Big Bottom").
> 
> I have the 6 and the 7, and frankly there's not much else I've cast that compares. Paul (the designer and competition caster) describes them as "fast with feel" and I completely agree. Absolute fishing machines. The 8 is next on my list.
> 
> ...


That sexyloops sounds like what I have in mind. Strong lower section with a nimble tip section. Kind of like what I’ve gathered from the NRX+ as well. I’ve really enjoyed the amount of work the Yellowstone guys have put into their evaluations, even though they tend to be Loomis biased. Nothing wrong with that. I’ve been a Loomis/Shimano guy for ages. They consistently make quality products year after year. I missed the GLX Crosscurrent era unfortunately. Fishing freshwater at that time. NRX+ keeps taking top spot on my list, but the old Meridian wanders in now and then.


----------



## ReelBoi (Dec 17, 2020)

I’ve tried a whole lotta rods and the two that I’ll keep for a long time are the 8wt Asquith and the 8’4” 8wt sector. Those are two incredible rods.


----------



## Cory Michner (Jan 28, 2020)

@birdyshooter fwiw prior to the last couple seasons I was a Loomis guy, for sure - still have the OG NRX and CC GLX 8's, OG NRX 10, CC GLX 11. Had the 7, 9, and 10 wt CC GLX, as well. Awesome rods.

I cast the 7 wt NRX+, Asquith, and SexyLoops side by side and the SexyLoops came out on top, no question - had a lot more feel, but just as much power and felt overall more versatile. If I were a betting man I'd guess the 8 is similar, but no guarantees.

I will say that a lot of rods these days are made to kind of compensate for casters - the SexyLoops is not that kind of rod, and I think that it has genuinely made me a much better caster because of it. I would also put the Asquith in that category, in that you have a lot more control over the rod.

Not to belabor the point, but this article kind of describes the Sector pretty well - it _seems _soft, but actually does have a ton of power and that stiff tip is magic: The Sectorization of the Backcountry | Ole Florida Fly Shop


----------



## birdyshooter (Sep 17, 2019)

ReelBoi said:


> I’ve tried a whole lotta rods and the two that I’ll keep for a long time are the 8wt Asquith and the 8’4” 8wt sector. Those are two incredible rods.


That 8’4” has me intrigued.


----------



## ReelBoi (Dec 17, 2020)

birdyshooter said:


> That 8’4” has me intrigued.


It’s literally point and shoot. Has a ton of easy power too, and feels lighter than everything else. I really love that rod.


----------



## scrapiron (Jun 13, 2020)

I have the Sector 846 and point and shoot is an apt way to describe that one as well. Def try out the 848 if you have a chance. My Sector 907 isn’t soft but has reserve power for ages- maybe my fav saltwater rAnd the Meridian 909 is a canon.

I do miss my H3 F 8wt… should’ve kept that one. Really want to try the NRX+ as my convential rods are Loomis Conquest.

Will read up on the Sexyloops to see what’s up.


----------



## ruddyduck (11 mo ago)

I absolutely love my 8wt Sector. I've been fishing it since Scott came out with it, and it continues to impress me. I can hit close in shots or put on the gas and shoot 80-90' casts. I use the 8wt SA Bonefish on it, and I couldn't ask for a better combination. I also recently picked up a Stickman T8, and I love it just as much as the Sector. Akos really is a master of tapers. 

If I were you, I'd think hard about the Stickman T8. Akos will work with you on grips and components to make it truly custom. I own the T7, T8, and T9, and all of them are a true joy to fish. The actual and swing weights on all three rods are incredibly light.


----------



## Cory Michner (Jan 28, 2020)

scrapiron said:


> I have the Sector 846 and point and shoot is an apt way to describe that one as well. Def try out the 848 if you have a chance. My Sector 907 isn’t soft but has reserve power for ages- maybe my fav saltwater rAnd the Meridian 909 is a canon.
> 
> I do miss my H3 F 8wt… should’ve kept that one. Really want to try the NRX+ as my convential rods are Loomis Conquest.
> 
> Will read up on the Sexyloops to see what’s up.


Agreed - the 7 wt Sector is amazing. I don't know another rod that throws such tight, wedge-shaped loops as that rod in the mid distances. Where Sexyloops has it beat is the ease with which it casts big, small, heavy, light, wind resistant, etc, flies without needing any adjustments to line choice.

FWIW I've settled on the Monic Bonefish for both - longer head at 46 feet and just a _tiny _bit beefier at 193 grn.


----------



## Cory Michner (Jan 28, 2020)

This is a fun thread.

@birdyshooter I've heard good things about stickman, too. 

If you really want to go off the beaten path, find a custom rod maker to put together a custom North Fork Composites Gamma Beta. Lots of folks on here seem to love theirs.


----------



## birdyshooter (Sep 17, 2019)

Cory Michner said:


> This is a fun thread.
> 
> @birdyshooter I've heard good things about stickman, too.
> 
> If you really want to go off the beaten path, find a custom rod maker to put together a custom North Fork Composites Gamma Beta. Lots of folks on here seem to love theirs.


I have the equipment to roll my own, and I’m open to that option as well.


----------



## WC53 (Dec 2, 2015)

There was a review somewhere that said the 7/9 were faster than the 8/10. Or my old timers made that up. The shorter Meridian 8wt is very nice to cast, if the sector is the same. I don’t care for really fast rods.


----------



## Fergal (3 mo ago)

WC53 said:


> There was a review somewhere that said the 7/9 were faster than the 8/10. Or my old timers made that up. The shorter Meridian 8wt is very nice to cast, if the sector is the same. I don’t care for really fast rods.


I don't like overly fast or stiff rods as well but I dislike mushy ones even more. I really like my 9 & 10 Sectors. I'm in the NE, blind casting is the way I fish. Throwing one of these for hours is not tiring say vs throwing an incorrectly rated, overly stiff Sage. They're just easy. I'd like the 10 to be a bit faster but it's good as it is.

FWIW, Burks are similar and generally that little bit faster without being overly fast.


----------



## birdyshooter (Sep 17, 2019)

Cory Michner said:


> This is a fun thread.
> 
> @birdyshooter I've heard good things about stickman, too.
> 
> If you really want to go off the beaten path, find a custom rod maker to put together a custom North Fork Composites Gamma Beta. Lots of folks on here seem to love theirs.


Gamma Beta blank is on sale now for $202.50. I saw somewhere that Stickman and Sexyloops are built off Maxia blanks? Don’t know how true that is.


----------



## Tailer (Jan 10, 2017)

birdyshooter said:


> Gamma Beta blank is on sale now for $202.50. I saw somewhere that Stickman and Sexloops are built off Maxia blanks? Don’t know how true that is.


I've built on all of NFC's fly blanks and wouldn't recommend any of them if you're looking for a rod that matches the performance of today's high end rods like the Sector, NRX+, Zane Pro, etc. 

The Meridian 848-4 is the best #8 I've ever fished hands down. The Sector is a very close second but both of the 8'4" Meridians were just special rods.


----------



## btpeck14 (Mar 18, 2021)

Maybe doesn't get as much airtime as some of the other rods out there, but give the T&T Sextant a good look. I've got it in the 9 and I would describe it pretty much exactly as what you're looking for. True to line weight, nice quick, accurate tip, but gets down into some good power in the lower section. It just does everything well, a great fishing rod. Plus you can't beat T&T's build quality. It's a pretty rod.


----------



## BrownDog (Jun 22, 2019)

scrapiron said:


> I do miss my H3 F 8wt… should’ve kept that one.


my favorite rod to hand people on the boat. Like an old Town Car, easy to drive around but a V8 in there when you need to punch it on an on ramp.

If not set on an 8, I think a 7D or 9D would fit what you are looking for well.

Plenty of other great options out there as well.


----------



## scrapiron (Jun 13, 2020)

I'd be curious about the Stickman and Sexyloops blanks.. I'm on the hunt for a 5wt and those two are on the list.

I used NFC X-Ray blanks for conventional and they are outstanding. I know of a rod maker that uses Gamma Beta blanks for fly rods and have used them... very good. For $200 and you have the ability to build a rod, I'd pull the trigger.


----------



## scrapiron (Jun 13, 2020)

Tailer said:


> I've built on all of NFC's fly blanks and wouldn't recommend any of them if you're looking for a rod that matches the performance of today's high end rods like the Sector, NRX+, Zane Pro, etc.
> 
> The Meridian 848-4 is the best #8 I've ever fished hands down. The Sector is a very close second but both of the 8'4" Meridians were just special rods.


Very interesting! How does the Gamma Beta compare to those other rods?


----------



## ruddyduck (11 mo ago)

birdyshooter said:


> Gamma Beta blank is on sale now for $202.50. I saw somewhere that Stickman and Sexloops are built off Maxia blanks? Don’t know how true that is.


I'm not sure which company in Spain makes the blanks for Stickman, but I DO know that Akos doesn't choose any off-the-shelf blanks for his rods. He works closely with the blank manufacturer to design his rods to his specifications.


----------



## birdyshooter (Sep 17, 2019)

Tailer said:


> I've built on all of NFC's fly blanks and wouldn't recommend any of them if you're looking for a rod that matches the performance of today's high end rods like the Sector, NRX+, Zane Pro, etc.
> 
> The Meridian 848-4 is the best #8 I've ever fished hands down. The Sector is a very close second but both of the 8'4" Meridians were just special rods.


I saw the thread where you went cold turkey on NFC. I read the entire thing this morning. Seems most of the guys here like them good enough. If they are good enough for @Smackdaddy53 then they good enough for me. 😁


----------



## Keith Sharp (10 mo ago)

Cory Michner said:


> You can kind of get an idea of the taper from this chart from the last yellowstone 8 weight challenge:
> 
> View attachment 222492


 Yeah, the Yellowstone guys provide a great service. I was peeved, though, that they didn't include Sage Method back in the day, claiming it was off-the-charts fast. Method is still one of my favorites for fishing in the wind, recovering from a bad backcast, etc., but not my choice for accuracy. My 6WT Asquith is magical, it seems to do everything better than anything else I have tried. It is so light that it feels like you are casting the line directly. The rod sort of disappears (in a good way). Can only assume that the 8WT might be similar. If you like fast, Asquith is the one to pick from this Yellowstone chart, with NRX+ a strong second.
If you are looking to try something different, I would look into CTS Affinity X. It sounds like helical carbon scrim technology similar to Asquith, but who knows for sure.


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

Tailer said:


> I've built on all of NFC's fly blanks and wouldn't recommend any of them if you're looking for a rod that matches the performance of today's high end rods like the Sector, NRX+, Zane Pro, etc.
> 
> The Meridian 848-4 is the best #8 I've ever fished hands down. The Sector is a very close second but both of the 8'4" Meridians were just special rods.


Just your opinion which you are entitled to. Everyone that has handled and cast my NFC GammaBetas loves them.


----------



## Tailer (Jan 10, 2017)

scrapiron said:


> Very interesting! How does the Gamma Beta compare to those other rods?


The three GammaBetas I've cast/built (#7, #9, #11) remind me of the original NRX with a heavier swing weight and slower tip recovery. They're fine rods for the price and much better than a lot of the overseas crap out there but they're not as refined as the other rods mentioned in this thread.



birdyshooter said:


> I saw the thread where you went cold turkey on NFC. I read the entire thing this morning. Seems most of the guys here like them good enough. If they are good enough for @Smackdaddy53 then they good enough for me. 😁





Smackdaddy53 said:


> Just your opinion which you are entitled to. Everyone that has handled and cast my NFC GammaBetas loves them.


😂


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

Tailer said:


> The three GammaBetas I've cast/built (#7, #9, #11) remind me of the original NRX with a heavier swing weight and slower tip recovery. They're fine rods for the price and much better than a lot of the overseas crap out there but they're not as refined as the other rods mentioned in this thread.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What guides did you use on them?


----------



## Tailer (Jan 10, 2017)

Smackdaddy53 said:


> What guides did you use on them?


The #7 was a factory Edge rod, not sure what they use. The #9 and #11 I built I used REC CeRecoils and Recoils. 20-16-6-3's on the #9 and 20-16-12-6-5's on the #11.


----------



## birdyshooter (Sep 17, 2019)

Ben at Trident has his own 8wt out right now. Looks to be a cannon according to his YouTube review.









Atlas Signature 9ft 8wt Fly Rod


FREE Shipping on Atlas Signature 9ft 8wt Fly Rod. We've got a huge selection of Atlas Rods in stock and ready to ship. The Lowest Prices, Guaranteed. Shop Now.




www.tridentflyfishing.com


----------



## Madman across the water (4 mo ago)

Meridian if you can find one.


----------



## WC53 (Dec 2, 2015)

Out of curiosity, would any NFC or say CTS blank be close to the Meridian action wise


----------



## Fergal (3 mo ago)

I have CTS in 7-10wts, They are _far_ stiffer/faster (both really) vs the Sector. i can't comment on the Meridian.


----------



## jonny (May 1, 2007)

birdyshooter said:


> Ben at Trident has his own 8wt out right now. Looks to be a cannon according to his YouTube review.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That looks very interesting. Definitely a finely built rod. And I like that he showed some real world casting situations for salt. He usually just does the 10/2 Joan Wulff thing in the grass. That thing looked solid. I may have to put that one on my future list. Picking a rod is so hard these days. It’s so subjective to the individual. I have had rods that I absolutely loved. Then a year later I couldn’t stand. Like my old Sage XP 9 it’s starting to feel soft to me. Since I find myself making more 60’+cast in Charlotte Harbor. When I was up in SC I probably averaged around 40’ or so. Or it could be my change in my technique due to a shoulder injury. I’m going to try underlining it with a 8 to see if I can pick up some backbone.
My vote is for the Atlas. That shouldn’t piss the wifey off too much


----------



## Fergal (3 mo ago)

jonny said:


> That looks very interesting. Definitely a finely built rod. And I like that he showed some real world casting situations for salt. He usually just does the 10/2 Joan Wulff thing in the grass. That thing looked solid. I may have to put that one on my future list. _*Picking a rod is so hard these days. It’s so subjective to the individual.*_ I have had rods that I absolutely loved. Then a year later I couldn’t stand. Like my old Sage XP 9 it’s starting to feel soft to me. Since I find myself making more 60’+cast in Charlotte Harbor. When I was up in SC I probably averaged around 40’ or so. Or it could be my change in my technique due to a shoulder injury. I’m going to try underlining it with a 8 to see if I can pick up some backbone.
> My vote is for the Atlas. That shouldn’t piss the wifey off too much


Ab-so-fricken-lutely. Rods are like shoes, what fits one doesn't necessarily fit others. Heck, that happens even within a line of rods (the Sector 9 & 10 are definitely different). If you can try multiple rods, you should.


----------



## Tailer (Jan 10, 2017)

WC53 said:


> Out of curiosity, would any NFC or say CTS blank be close to the Meridian action wise


I had CTS build a set of 8'10" 2pc Affinity X blanks and they are very similar to the Meridian 2pc but lighter with a little softer tip. They are faster and stiffer than the Meridian 4pc, Sector 2pc and 4pc. The Sector is probably a slightly better sight fishing rod.


----------



## birdyshooter (Sep 17, 2019)

jonny said:


> Picking a rod is so hard these days. It’s so subjective to the individual.


You got that right!! My biggest issue is I have nowhere to go to test all these suckers out. I have to go on input from y’all or reviews online/YouTube. To make matters worse, every new rod that comes out is “obviously” is the best rod ever. If that was the case I should be driving the ball 500 yards by now. 🤣 Then ,unfortunately, rod manufacturers make a killer series (Meridian) that everyone loves and can’t get enough of…. then they can it. It’s a viscous cycle for the consumer. I’m really thinking about building my own off the gamma beta blank. Just about everyone gives it the seal of approval, and that way it can really be a “Me” rod!!


----------



## Cory Michner (Jan 28, 2020)

@birdyshooter FWIW I've definitely bought online, tested, and returned rods from shops (though I try to keep it to a minimum).

Heck, Trident lets you test and return 3 rods/year and have an actual policy on it.

If it were me, I would order:

SexyLoops Hot Torpeedo from Paul.

From Trident or other shops order:

Asquith
NRX+
Sector
All those can be returned at no cost if you don't like them. 

That leaves out the other "special rods" Stickman and Gamma Beta. Gamma Beta is cheap enough I'd say just build it for fun on your own time, and if you like it enough to sell one of the others, someone will buy. 

And there's always next year for the Stickman


----------



## Cory Michner (Jan 28, 2020)

Not a command obviously, but I"m in "executive mode" after a gnarly day at the office hahaha.


----------



## birdyshooter (Sep 17, 2019)

@Cory Michner, no offense, and it might be the best rod in the world, but I’ll be damned if I own a rod that says Sexyloops on it. 🤣


----------



## Cory Michner (Jan 28, 2020)

@birdyshooter well _actually _ it says "SexyLoops PRO." Does that help?


----------



## Hank (Jan 14, 2019)

Sage Salt HD.
The serious business 8 weight.


----------



## Hank (Jan 14, 2019)

Cory Michner said:


> @birdyshooter well _actually _ it says "SexyLoops PRO." Does that help?


Do they keep those on the shelf next to the sex toys at the Passion Pit?


----------



## Charles J. Foschini (Nov 28, 2019)

I like the Edge rods by Gary Loomis. They are light and very strong. They are only available thru his website so unless you come to my house to try them out which is not a problem, you can't find one locally. The upside of that is there is zero mark up and you are buying right from the man himself. I own multiple plug spin and fly rods that he's produced and with rare exception (usually an old Loomis or Sage) you can spend more on a rod but can't get a better one IMHO.


----------



## jay.bush1434 (Dec 27, 2014)

In no particular order of preference although I am biased towards the Xi3. I've got 3 of them. 
Helios H3 if you can stand that silly white band
Scott Meridian
T&T Exocett
Sage Xi3


----------



## Fergal (3 mo ago)

Charles J. Foschini said:


> I like the Edge rods by Gary Loomis. They are light and very strong. They are only available thru his website so unless you come to my house to try them out which is not a problem, you can't find one locally. The upside of that is there is zero mark up and you are buying right from the man himself. I own multiple plug spin and fly rods that he's produced and with rare exception (usually an old Loomis or Sage) you can spend more on a rod but can't get a better one IMHO.


I just looked at their site. I certainly like their business model... Which fly rods do you have?


----------



## birdyshooter (Sep 17, 2019)

Charles J. Foschini said:


> I like the Edge rods by Gary Loomis. They are light and very strong. They are only available thru his website so unless you come to my house to try them out which is not a problem, you can't find one locally. The upside of that is there is zero mark up and you are buying right from the man himself. I own multiple plug spin and fly rods that he's produced and with rare exception (usually an old Loomis or Sage) you can spend more on a rod but can't get a better one IMHO.


I’m going to order up a 8wt LMX blank ($75)and go from there. If it’s not up to my liking, I’ll try the gamma beta out. I’ve never built an entire rod but have done many repairs throughout the years. Probably a good time to start. 😁 Going to build it with all the high end recoil stripping guides and single foot recoils from there.


----------



## codyjorge (2 mo ago)

Maybe too late, but echoing those who suggested the T&T Sextant - fits exactly what you're looking for - fast with feel. Incredible rods.


----------



## Fergal (3 mo ago)

I found the sextant and the sector to be very close. When test casting I narrowed down to those two pretty quickly and then spend a good bit of time going back and forth. I just liked the sector a hair more. I probably could have flipped a coin and been happy with that result too.

T&T does a very nice job on the fit and finish, the best by far. Sector wasn't quite as precise (finish work around the guides wasn't as neat and the T&T) but they still blow the slop that sage sells away.


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

birdyshooter said:


> I’m going to order up a 8wt LMX blank ($75)and go from there. If it’s not up to my liking, I’ll try the gamma beta out. I’ve never built an entire rod but have done many repairs throughout the years. Probably a good time to start. 😁 Going to build it with all the high end recoil stripping guides and single foot recoils from there.


I would go with double footed recoils


----------



## birdyshooter (Sep 17, 2019)

Smackdaddy53 said:


> I would go with double footed recoils







__





Google Image Result for https://media3.giphy.com/media/VkICFY01bWIeI/giphy.gif






images.app.goo.gl


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

birdyshooter said:


> __
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Do they speak English in what?


----------



## codyjorge (2 mo ago)

Fergal said:


> I found the sextant and the sector to be very close. When test casting I narrowed down to those two pretty quickly and then spend a good bit of time going back and forth. I just liked the sector a hair more. I probably could have flipped a coin and been happy with that result too.
> 
> T&T does a very nice job on the fit and finish, the best by far. Sector wasn't quite as precise (finish work around the guides wasn't as neat and the T&T) but they still blow the slop that sage sells away.


I’ve read that about the Sextant and Sector and I feel like Scott and T&T are pretty similar companies in a lot of ways. I have a buddy with a 9wt Sector and I’m very curious to cast it side-by-side with my Sextant. I’m in the market for a new 7wt and might just have to give the Sector a closer look.


----------

